# Five Fours



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Webley No.4s, that is! My small collection of 'em in 450, 455, & 476cf.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find the cylinder-pin difference, between the topmost pistol and the others, most interesting.
It's almost as if a more-modern barrel had been "grafted onto" the older #4 frame.

I am also enamored of the bone or ivory grip, on the pistol at lower left.

The grip angle of most of the #4 frames looks uncomfortable, in terms of double-action usage.
In single-action shooting, however, it would be fine.
Of course, the pistol on the upper left is the exception. It seems to have a slightly more modern grip angle that is somewhat better suited to DA shooting.

The upper-left gun must be a "transitional" model.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I find the cylinder-pin difference, between the topmost pistol and the others, most interesting.
> It's almost as if a more-modern barrel had been "grafted onto" the older #4 frame.
> 
> I am also enamored of the bone or ivory grip, on the pistol at lower left.
> ...


The upper left one is a later, somewhat, unusual example of a Pryse/Wilkinson manufactured for export to Siam approx. 1891. Complete w/Arabic/Farsi serial no#. 476cf


----------

